# should never have gotten married?



## sfguy (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it common for someone with self-esteem and long-term depression issues to marry someone they don't love? How do such situations usually play out over time? Are there any happy endings or is it always pain and misery?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Common? I cannot say for sure. But it would make sense that someone that perceives themselves as emotionally damaged would settle on a partner that they don't necessarily love, but rationalize that no one else may want them.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting question. As Deejo says, the scenario does make sense given such a person's general state of self-loathing, etc.

Happy endings? If they can find contentment and happiness with the person, sure. Don't you think it's possible to grow to love someone? Even if your intentions are not entirely heartfelt at the beginning?

Generally a person with long-term depression is going to need help to get through it all for a happy ending to occur. If their spouse is the one who helps get them through, I'm thinking it could be quite happy!


----------

